# My Alter Ego



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 17, 2008)

Is that of a Smooth Jazz player. I rarely get paid and do it mostly for fun.

Anyway much to the wife's dismay I joined a smooth/groove band and we are embarking on recording a our own CD.

This is a ruff mix of a tune in progress. I may add horns also.

http://www.scoredog.tv/badgerruff.mp3 (www.scoredog.tv/badgerruff.mp3)


----------



## John DeBorde (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm...this kinda cry for help in a public forum...As a friend I must recommend that you seek treatment immediately!!

There are professionals trained to help you with this Craig. All you have to do is take the first step and admit that you have a problem.  


Cereally tho, real smooth daddio! I'd hire you guys to play at my next Soiree! (If I ever had Soirees that is...) 8)


----------



## JB78 (Jun 17, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Jun 17 said:


> Is that of a Smooth Jazz player. I rarely get paid and do it mostly for fun.
> 
> Anyway much to the wife's dismay I joined a smooth/groove band and we are embarking on recording a our own CD.
> 
> ...



I'm no Dr.Phil but if you put on your man-thong and prance around in the bedroom with this blasting in the background, she'll change her mind before you can say George Benson...ooooh yeahh...smooth...




Seriously though it sounds great for what it is, you certainly got the style down.

Best regards
Jon


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 17, 2008)

"I'm no Dr.Phil but if you put on your man-thong and prance around in the bedroom with this blasting in the background, "


Oh great. Thanks for the image. Calling a therapist now...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 17, 2008)

Well it certainly is fun and gets me out of the studio.

It's a lot of work though for probably no money...that's why they call it a hobby.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds great, why not head to market with this. Café del Sol comes to mind. But I would reduce the strings because they flip it to the cheesy side IMO. Not that the writing was not good but still a large strings section sauce on a small jazz ensemble delicatesse is doubtable (for me).


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Hannes,

Not sure what we are going to do with this. smooth jazz market is not exactly setting the world on fire at the moment. Strings are definitely loud but this is just a working mix. I arrange strings for a number of smooth jazz artists and won't be mixing this so everything will be right in the world...


----------



## lux (Jun 18, 2008)

nice nice.

Did i say nice?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 18, 2008)

thank you for that nice reply...


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 18, 2008)

hey..Get a room!!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 19, 2008)

Craig,

sorry for being too unspecific. Your string arranging, programming and mixing is top notch IMO.

What I meant is that I personally would leave the strings entirely away, as an artistic choice. 

I admit it may be just me but I associate a jazz ensemble to be playing in a club situation, enjoying their musicality and to enthusiastically do their own original stuff. But when large strings sections set in I either associate "OK, so they made it to the Hollywood bowl, are backed now by bored string players in white dinner jackets, so they are part of the bored established system now" or "OK, how could I not get it that it is just another elevator music studio production". Either option sounds too "commercial" for me ... with one word: cheesy. 

Don't get me wrong, I love strings (naturally), and your programming sounds great. They just do not fit to the genre in my very personal opinion.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Craig,

Good stuff. Everything seems to be right in the pocket of listener expectations. Which is your goal here.

I think the strings are believable and create harmonic richness in an otherwise mostly straight ahead jam. I was listening along and then said to myself, 'Oh yeah, I should listen for the strings.' And they were already there doing their job. 

Gee, I think the guitar is up pretty far in the mix. How did that happen? Did your mouse slip or something?

Hope all is well. Gas is still about $3.67 here. How's it in LA?

Best regards always,
Jack


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 20, 2008)

Gas here is a good 4.50
it's too hot to leave the house anyway. We have tempatures now over 110 for 3 days in a row and no relief in sight...kind of sounds like...Tucson...

I was thinking the guitar needs to be a lot louder!


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 20, 2008)

Craig - finally got a moment to listen - good work as always.

-Peter


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 20, 2008)

Craig

I admire and envy your skill in all aspects of music production and recording but this Smooth Jazz for me is just plain boring. (Guitar followed by sax followed by guitar then sax etc.) You say it's more commercial than cool jazz bands that you say go over most peoples heads, well. For me, this type of track is most suited, playing in the background in restaurants or while someone sells a kitchen on the Home and Garden channel.
As much as I admire George Benson's guitar playing, I like it when he sings and believe that's what gave him real commercial success.
Any other listener disagreeing with my opinion please understand, I respect your view, allow me mine.
This track fully deserves the comment: nice!

Regards

Ray


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 20, 2008)

pffff....

I think you need to start singing , Craig.


----------



## madbulk (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no idea why anybody would take the time to question the validity of the genre. That's kid stuff. You don't like smooth jazz. Fine. But this isn't the Kenny G Xmas Album Vol 3.

However Craig... 
The tune isn't quite there yet, but it's got a lot of nice stuff in it. Every note has to be buttoned up when you're doing this style. And the performance has to sound effortless and fun. Something like that guitar riff coming out of the choruses is the sort of thing I'd think twice about. It might be fun to play but it comes off as awkward. You might be playing it EXACTLY the way you want it. But it SOUNDS like your stretching for it and that IMO ruins this type of music.
Solo sections need hooks too. Production has to be over the top.
I'd just make sure every note in the entire song and even your solos is something you (you, Craig, not the everyday listener) could hum -- else the melody has weak notes in it. And I'd just keep adding to the ear candy production wise. And I'd think about every single turnaround, every stop, and make sure they've added something to the arrangement. Every stupid little glissy thing that makes this stuff work when on occasion it works.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree that comments on taste are just so boring. There's no such thing as taste.


having listened to, played,written, and recorded music similar to this for over 30 years. I couldn't agree less with the two previous posts. I recognized it's a work in progress but having even said that, I find this to be nothing short of a highly skilled, classic tune written in this genre with appropriate solos and production. 

Solos dont need to be hummable to be appealing. Thats a myth. Even so, this is a fine solo and the ascending run at the end of the choruses show musicanship and add energy to bridge into the next section. Entirely appropriate and well played by an experienced Jazz Guiatrist schooled in more than "smooth" Jazz.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 20, 2008)

Brian,

I appreciate you writing with constructive intent. I am allowed to also disagree with some of your comments which I did. I never considered the lick I did in between sections as anything but the most important flash in the piece. To hear otherwise was a bit of a shock. I am not sure many would agree with you but i will certainly present that point to the other people involved.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 21, 2008)

Craig,

Good luck on the weather channel thing.
Success there would be down to the channel producers "taste" :lol: 

Ray


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 21, 2008)

It seems you are putting yourself above a style of music. Of course taste is to one owns choosing but be assured some of the greatest players in the world have their music played on the Weather Channel, behind people eating at restaurants and of course on smooth radio stations both digital and otherwise. It is of smart course to care for one's own inventory before placing themselves above a genre of music.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 21, 2008)

You've stuck a knife through my heart Craig,

What a put down.
If my last post was one of sarcasm, I can assure you I wouldn't have used a smiley emoticon. Obviously my Scottish maybe British humour cannot be read and appreciated in sunny California. Unless of course that humour is from a Scotsman called Ferguson in LA who wears big ears and does a terrible impression of Prince Charles.

So there is no doubt I will spell it out again.

Good luck on the weather channel thing.

Yours Sincerely

Raymond Kemp

P.S. If you wish to comment on any cue from my inventory please give an honest opinion on that thread and I'll try and follow your instructions thank you.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 21, 2008)

20 min guitar solo - please!!!!!!! :wink: Great sound in spite of this not being in there. Keep em coming Craig. Good luck on this venture - I think this creative outlet is important and will in some way keep all your other writing fresh.

All the best,


Rob


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 21, 2008)

Raymond,

I understood the sarcasm but realize getting approval from a "channels producers taste" with sarcasm is putting yourself above that situation. 

That said i realize you intended it as a joke and my apologies that I insulted you.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 22, 2008)

Craig, 

I realize many reading or having posted here, think you have nothing to apologize for, simply because they, like me on occasion, form opinion on character by reading a few words on this one dimensional medium called a forum. Following this observation, should I substitute a word like “boring” with “not one of my favourite genres”? Well, my limited vocabulary hasn't allowed me to tiptoe through life in that way. I will say, not for one minute did “boring” equate to “worthless”, “rubbish”, “poor”, etc. I do not dislike any genre. For me it is simply a question of “ta***”. :D Oops nearly used that "T" word and certainly didn't use the "Elev*tor" word. :roll
I would ask all to read my opening words on my first post here other than the smooth jazz bit. There can be absolutely no ambiguity read into my opinion of your musical expertize. 

Apology accepted unreservedly

Regards

Ray


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 22, 2008)

I did and I still feel it's off :wink:


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Craig, 

This has to be lots of fun. 

Since weather cooled, you likely don't have time for dumb questions but ...

How do you work with live instruments? Are you in studio together, lay down tracks and then you go back to your home studio to mix? Did that horn player steal Sanborn's sax? 

Refreshing and very nicely mixed. 

Regards,
Joanne


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Joanne,

The piece was recorded live with a sax overdub. The Keyboard parts and my parts were then replaced to "upgrade" them. Since I have a decent recording setup I might as well use it to smooth things out.

Poseur,

thanks for your comments. Glad you like the lick!

As stated at the top this is not a mix. This is thrown together just to get an idea of what is and is not working. I have no plan to mix this. I will take your idea of playing unison with some of lines after the bridge. I think it is a good one.

I have been in L.A. a long time now. I saw when fusion and chops were king in the late 70's and early 80's. I saw Gambale at the Baked Potato recently. Great band and of course fine guitarist. World renown and he had the place maybe 1/2 full for his first show (place maybe holds 125 squeezed in) and invited people to stick for the 2nd show, at least half of those left. I have seen this scene over and over here and was often part of those situations. I simply wanted to be part of a band whose music I thought was more accessible to an average listener. One where the they leave bobbing their head and were not forced to listen to songs in 21/8. In playing out off an on for 2 years with this band I have never seen them not get over on an audience and I can tell you it isn't our looks or re-pore which is doing it cause we are not particular good looking or funny.
While I respect musicians and bands stretching the limits of their abilities in many ways, there is a joy to playing simple grooves and doing them right like an RnB band yet having having jazz sensibilities. I know many jazz cats who put down smooth jazz even though they play it (they need to make a living) as it is beneath their musical abilities. the people who are going to recognize their true greatness are most often musicians as few others really understand it or appreciate it.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 24, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> I know many jazz cats who put down smooth jazz even though they play it (they need to make a living) as it is beneath their musical abilities. the people who are going to recognize their true greatness are most often musicians as few others really understand it or appreciate it.


Your so right about that one Craig,

Back in 1970 just as we were playing the closing numbers at a gig in a local venue, in walked a couple of the acts recording a TV series nearby. They asked if they could jam with us after the door closed and as young keen muso's we we were happy to oblige. Yes! the bar stayed open for us. A trio of folk musicians were present but only one of them really got into the jam. His name Davey Johnstone. Same age as me to within a month but play! Everything and anything, unbelievable. On their albums he played all instruments, they sang. Magna Carta was the trio's name but of course they didn't last long because Davey joined Elton John's band and been with Elton ever since. The thing is as you say, who could possibly know how talented he is other than other musicians. Such is life.

Ray

PS I should have said outside LA


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 3, 2008)

Heh, I had to stick my head in here and see what the fuss is about. Jazz fusion/smooth jazz was a big part of my music listening in my teens, although I preferred acid-jazz as soon as I discovered that genre due to its more cutting-edge and modern take. I sure spent enough time listening to The Rippingtons, David Benoit, David Sanborn, Hiroshima...etc though.

I think your track is dead-on of that genre, and the guitar solo is in fact more interesting than the average smooth jazz stuff. Many smooth jazz guitarists play what is essentially simple pop with some jazz-influenced sense of rhythm, but in no way do I feel what they play is jazz, as they often play in straight major/minor scale with some spròjM   ~U'jM   ~U(jM   ~U)jM   ~U*jM   ~U+jM   ~U,jM   ~U-jM   ~U.jM   ~U/jM   ~U0jM   ~U1jM   ~U2jM   ~U3jM   ~U4jM   ~U5jM   ~U6jM   ~U7jM   ~U8jM   ~U9jM   ~U:jM   ~U;jM   ~U<jM   ~U=jM   ~U>jM   ~U?jM   [email protected]jM   ~UAjM   ~UBjM   ~UCjM   ~UDjM   ~UEjM   ~UFjM   ~UGjM   ~UHjM   ~UIjM   ~UJjM   ~UKjM   ~ULjM   ~UMjM   ~UNjM   ~UOjM   ~UPjM   ~UQjM   ~URjM   ~USjM   ~UTjM   ~UUjM   ~UVjM   ~UWjM   ~UXjM   ~UYjM   ~UZjM   ~U[jM   ~U\jM   ~U]jM   ~U^jM   ~U_jM   ~U`jM   ~UajM   ~UbjM   ~UcjM   ~UdjM   ~UejM   ~UfjM   ~UgjM   ~UhjM   ~UijM   ~UjjM   ~UkjM   ~UljM   ~UmjM   ~UnjM   ~UojM   ~UpjM   ~UqjM   ~UrjM   ~UsjM   ~UtjM   ~UujM   ~UvjM   ~UwjM   ~UxjM   ~UyjM   ~UzjM   ~U{jM   ~U|jM   ~U}jM   ~U~jM   ~UjM   ~U€jM   ~UjM   ~U‚jM   ~UƒjM   ~U„jM   ~U…jM   ~U†jM   ~U‡jM   ~UˆjM   ~U‰jM   ~UŠjM   ~U‹jM   ~UŒjM   ~UjM   ~UŽjM   ~UjM   ~UjM   ~U‘jM   ~U’jM   ~U“jM   ~U”jM   ~U•jM   ~U–              òjM   ~U˜jM   ~U™jM   ~UšjM   ~U›jM   ~UœjM   ~UjM   ~UžjM   ~UŸjM   ~U jM   ~U¡jM   ~U¢jM   ~U£jM   ~U¤jM   ~U¥jM   ~U¦jM   ~U§jM   ~U¨jM   ~U©jM   ~UªjM   ~U«jM   ~U¬jM   ~U­jM   ~U®jM   ~U¯jM   ~U°jM   ~U±jM   ~U²jM   ~U³jM   ~U´jM   ~UµjM   ~U¶jM   ~U·jM   ~U¸jM   ~U¹jM   ~UºjM   ~U»jM   ~U¼jM   ~U½jM   ~U¾jM   ~U¿jM   ~UÀjM   ~UÁjM   ~UÂjM   ~UÃjM   ~UÄjM   ~UÅjM   ~UÆjM   ~UÇjM   ~UÈjM   ~UÉjM   ~UÊjM   ~UËjM   ~UÌjM   ~UÍjM   ~UÎjM   ~UÏjM   ~UÐjM   ~UÑjM   ~UÒjM   ~UÓjM   ~UÔjM   ~UÕjM   ~UÖjM   ~U×jM   ~UØjM   ~UÙjM   ~UÚjM   ~UÛjM   ~UÜjM   ~UÝjM   ~UÞjM   ~UßjM   ~UàjM   ~UájM   ~UâjM   ~UãjM   ~UäjM   ~UåjM   ~UæjM   ~UçjM   ~UèjM   ~UéjM


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 3, 2008)

Eric Johnson is a good player, thanks for the link.

One comment: fusion and cool jazz are NOT one and the same.
The term fusion was used in the late 70's, way before Kenny G. came about and basically re-labeled the jazz-rock genre ( bands like Scott Henderson's Tribal Tech, Miles when he came back with "The man with the horn ...etc)
Cool jazz is easier on the listener in terms of meter changes, harmonic tension, fast tempos, distortion...etc and therefore the label "easy listening"
I don't care for the label cool jazz either, since it has nothing to do with the original cool jazz movement of the 50's (Modern Jazz Quartet, Miles, Stan Getz...etc)


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 3, 2008)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> One comment: fusion and cool jazz are NOT one and the same.
> The term fusion was used in the late 70's, way before Kenny G. came about and basically re-labeled the jazz-rock genre ( bands like Scott Henderson's Tribal Tech, Miles when he came back with "The man with the horn ...etc)



I agree. Jazz Fusion is a term that basically took over the original meaning of Fusion, which I associate with guys like Herbie Hancock, and later with bands like T-Square and Cassiopea. I personally want the term Jazz Fusion back where it belongs, instead of meaning smooth jazz and easy listening, but I think it's too late now, as some bands straddle the border of easy listening and fusion--some songs being very commercial, and some very challenging.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Lunatique,

nice synopsis.


----------



## Rob (Jul 29, 2008)

nice, relaxed feeling... great guitar playing, is it you?

Roberto


----------



## Thonex (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow.... tough audience. :shock: 

Great job Craig... smooth and true to the genre.

Pretty damn good fro a rough mix!!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Gunther,Rob and Andrew,

Wow, a thread back from the dead

and to think my career as a smooth jazz guitarist ended just 2 weeks ago!

Actually this is the beginning of the project so I may throw a few more up there as we go along. appreciate the listen!


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 30, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jul 30 said:


> Actually this is the beginning of the project so I may throw a few more up there as we go along. appreciate the listen!



Very nice to hear this, Craig! 

Oops, I am missing an emoticon what showes a guitarplayer, so I use this one: o-[][]-o


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Craig !!

Nice tune as usual !! i'm a fan of you ! (but you already know that)...
i like very much the sax player ...

hey, can i post the tune we did together on VI-control ?

Didier.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Didier!

I can't wait to have this properly mixed.

sure go ahead and post the tune if you wish, it's your tune.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 12, 2008)

Honestly, I couldn't tell if this is a song that runs on my favourite radio station(www.swissgroove.ch) or not. 
It sounds absolutely professional! The strings are very lovely (are those real?).
Me also likes the guitar and sax!



> hey, can i post the tune we did together on VI-control ?



Can you post a link here, when you did?


Best,

Stevie


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Steve,

I programmed the strings (not real)

The band is called Comfort Zone,

The sax player is Chris Mostert, currently with the Eagles.

On the piece Martyprod wants to put up, my contribution is just as a guitarist, he did the rest.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 12, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> I programmed the strings (not real)




Holy cow, this really sounds very realistic.
Is it VSL, East West ?



Craig Sharmat @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> The band is called Comfort Zone,
> 
> The sax player is Chris Mostert, currently with the Eagles.



Seems as you grouped some really able people around you 



> On the piece Martyprod wants to put up, my contribution is just as a guitarist, he did the rest.



Looking forward to the link of the tune.


Best,

Stevie


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello again, 

here is the link to the topic i created here about that song :
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 688#125688


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 13, 2008)

The strings are custom.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 13, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> The strings are custom.



!!!!!!

sounds amazing!


----------



## ENW (Aug 26, 2008)

A friend of mine got his CD on the Weather Channel.

This tune is perfect for it.

Good luck,


ENW


----------

